# Leaving UAE for Turkey



## taleman (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm thinking of relocating from UAE to Ankara to make a love relationship successful. my concern is what challenges would i face marrying a turkish man (im not turkish & from arabic origin). could i find a job in ankara ? (currently having respectful job in IT field & speak excellent english)

What things should i take into consideration before taking this leap of faith.


----------



## Huchi (Feb 15, 2015)

I am finding that with my turkish company in abu dhabi, there is a lot of turkish expats moving back especially as the economy is picking up so good luck


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Ankara might be tough since most of the job market in IT there is for government business. 

IMHO you should not take a marriage decision based on job opportunities, but it is your life.


----------

